# Hydraulic steering line replacement....what do I need to know?



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to replace a line on the boat, what do I need to know about hydraulic steering lines before I get into this? Can I get hydraulic hose from a hose retailer, or do I need to buy specific steering lines from seastar???

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=11802


I'd replace both hoses, but then I'm paranoid.  

As long as you have the old hose and end fittings
most hydraulic repair shops can duplicate the hose.
Just a matter of cost.



Section 5 covers bleeding the system

http://www.hydrostream.org/ArticleArchives/Steering.htm


----------

